# Message from a Peasant.....



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, good morning! (doffs cap), this is the first time I have ventured to this most hallowed part of PF , I thought this LIDL may be of interest to you Equestrian souls , they have coming in on the 17th a small selection of horse equipment, whilst I realise that it is not likely to be the sort of place that most of your set may frequent you could always send the groom, gardener, handyman to collect them once you have perused the online brochure and selected any items of interest to you , I have already posted this link in the General section of the Forum but suddenly thought that it is not likely the sort of place you would visit as it is frequented mostly by Riff Raff and Peasants such as myself   :thumbup:. critter.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

That is really good value :thumbup: unfortunately not small enough for my mini or big enough for my big boy..... the fleece would have been ideal even for a under rug :thumbup:


----------

